# Can you just stop Azathioprine or do you have to wean off of it?



## Mike_in_IL

Cliff Notes:

I've been on Azathioprine for 9 1/2 years and it alone kept me in complete remission until last May (2010).  After a bad flare-up that wouldn't heal, I started Remicade infusions in late July and immediately felt better.  I've since continued the Remicade and have remained in complete remission.  My GI also kept me on my standard 175 mg/day of Azathioprine, which he finally had me reduce down to 125 mg/day last month.  Tomorrow I'm going to drop to 75 mg/day for a month, then reducing by 25 mg/day every month until I'm off.  

But is this really necessary with Azathioprine?  I read this below artcile (brochure that a doctor put together on it) that states you can just stop cold turkey:

http://bombay.directrouter.com/~rhe...ion Sheets/AZATHIOPRINE_INFORMATION_SHEET.pdf

The reason I'm eagar to get off of it so fast is because I'm fully aware of the increased chances to develop Lymphoma from being on both the Remicade & Azathioprine at the same time over the long haul.

Any factual information on this?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jennifer

I don't know a lot about that medication in particular but I do take 6MP which is another immunosuppressant. I don't know if they are all the same or even similar but I do know that you can stop 6MP cold turkey. At most I felt a little shaky the day after but that's it. As far as I know the only thing people wean off of are steroids like Prednisone because there are dangers at stopping cold turkey. But again, I don't know. 

Maybe your doctor is taking you down slowly so you don't instantly flare back up. Did you ask them why they are weaning you off? You can always call your GI's office with questions and don't need to actually see them to get answers.


----------



## Mike_in_IL

CrabbyRelish said:


> I don't know a lot about that medication in particular but I do take 6MP which is another immunosuppressant. I don't know if they are all the same or even similar but I do know that you can stop 6MP cold turkey. At most I felt a little shaky the day after but that's it. As far as I know the only thing people wean off of are steroids like Prednisone because there are dangers at stopping cold turkey. But again, I don't know.
> 
> Maybe your doctor is taking you down slowly so you don't instantly flare back up. Did you ask them why they are weaning you off? You can always call your GI's office with questions and don't need to actually see them to get answers.


Thank you for your response.  That is basically what I thought.  And they are weaning me off it because it actually stopped working last May (when my flare-up started).  I never did get better until I started the Remicade at the end of last July.

I just didn't see any point of being on it (unnecessarily) if it wasn't working anyway.  Which is why I'm surprised my GI insisted I stay on it this past fall only now to want me to get off.  

I'll call his office first thing on Monday since I really don't want to continue it if I absolutely don't need to "wean off."


----------



## e13 boy

Hi

When i came off Azathioprine (150mg) nobody gave me any advice about weaning off like you do with steroids.My WBC level was not safe so following a phone call from IBD nurse i never took it again.
I had the same situation with 6mp.

I had no 'reaction' from doing this - but the CD was on it's way back both times within a week!

Hope things are ok for you.


----------

